# KinGs BPC-157 Log



## KIING (Feb 3, 2014)

BPC-157 Which is a peptide and i got mine from Evolution Peps. Im running this peptide in particular because i have a knee injury and im going to see if it help me with my injury. So hopefully it will give anyone else insight on a injury that they have.


----------

